# Help with speakers



## widescreen86 (Dec 22, 2005)

I recently just installed 2 front pioneers (6.5) in the front. They work and all but the only problem i came about was screwing down the speakers. I only have one screw in each hole and there are 3 screws to a speaker. I was just wondering if i may have screwed something up or perhaps i need to drill custom holes in the speaker itself.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

some speakers come with a plate to make it fit with your stock holes.

You can drill holes new holes into the door panel if need be.


----------



## Tycar (Dec 13, 2005)

the other thing you can do is take the black plastic ring that is glued to the stock speakers (if you look at em from the side you see a metal line and a black plastic line) and if you take that ring off, the ring fits your stock locations because it is from the stock speakers and then you can bolt the new speakers to that plastic ring using the new speakers' holes and skrews. basicly, dont drill the holes too big on the plastic ring and nothing will crack and it will hold tight enough to eliminate extra vibration of metal on metal. (worked extremely well on my friend's maxima)


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Just drill your own holes


----------

